# ECS2008 & spare crypts.



## Martin (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi Guys.

Another meeting over. Another year to go until the next.

Next year will be in Göttingen in Germany. The year after it will be in Copenhagen, Denmark.

We had some great lectures, though most still insist on speaking german out: 

I brought back all crypts that no one else wanted, so I have a good sized selection that I don't want myself.

Who here is interested in a bunch of exciting crypts?

I ship from Denmark of course.

Depending on interest I may charge for shipping..which is between $1 & $5.

I will list the species tomorrow.. hopefully along with photos of the trip.


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Are you shipping to America?


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

how was attendance of ECS this year?


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

id be interested in some crypts let us know


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Yes, we Americans are so deprived of good Crypts.

I am always interested in expanding my collection.

How was the meeting? we need a report!

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Oh tish tosh, America has lots od great and rare crypts. You guys post pictures of them here all the time.

Now, Canada, that's a different story. We aint got jack up here buddy


----------



## xavierj123 (Aug 24, 2008)

This hillbilly in kentuck doesn't even know waht a crypt is. I be a holden to ya if ya send me one of them thar crypt things. Just PM me if you got any left and I reckon I can mail ya a yankee five dollar bill or something.


----------



## Angry the Clown (Aug 26, 2006)

I'd love to get on the list of interested parties as well. I look forward to seeing your list of undesirables .


----------



## Martin (Mar 27, 2005)

hi there.

Note that these are collection crypts, and not "just another crypt".
some are hard to grow even or the "pro's"

They come with the information I've posted below, and I should like to see this information stays with the crypts.

4 pcs : x purpurea nothovar. purpurea, 1671/2 Bot. Gard. Copenhagen - Probably TYPE - Dresden 1912
2 pcs: Pontederiifolia, Bast. 1092, Wongso, SW0406, Sumatra, From Barus to Manduamas
2 pcs: Minima, NJM 04-27, W. Malaysia, Perak, Pondok Tanjung
1 pcs: Wendtii De Wit, Entry nr. B733, Coll. Hort, Sri Lanka, Legit Waser
1 pcs: Walkeri Schott. B893 Collection Hort.
2 Pcs: Albida, Ban Bang Khang, NJT 02-66
1 pcs: Ciliata, NJ 04-01, Sarawak, Matang (2n=33)
2 pcs: Albida, NJT 023-, S. Thailand, Entrance to Klong Naka Game Sanctuary
2 pcs: Albida, N of Takua Pa, Km stone 756, NJT 02-67
1 pcs: Pontederifolia, Bast. 1093, Wongso SW 0407, Sumatra, Manduamas to subulussalam
1 pcs: Cordata var. Siamensis, NJT 02-52
1 pcs: Pallidinervia, NJM04-14, Sarawak, SE of Lingga, NW of Sri Aman


----------



## Martin (Mar 27, 2005)

Oh yeah.. I do ship to the US, but again, you must have more than ordinary interest in crypts. I would hate to see the work and time put into these plants go to waste in a 16g tank with guppies.


----------



## Yoong (Nov 26, 2007)

Symboit,
Can you send to Malaysia? Off course I will pay you the postage. It is difficult to get good crypt here. The Malaysia type I have to search for them in the wild. The non Malaysia one........ very diffucult........

Yoong


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

rs79 said:


> Oh tish tosh, America has lots od great and rare crypts. You guys post pictures of them here all the time.
> 
> Now, Canada, that's a different story. We aint got jack up here buddy


We'd gladly ship you some but it never goes above freezing up there. How would they survive the trip? [smilie=l:

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

The mail actually works astoundingly well...


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

I'm guessing that these crypts are only meant for those who grow the plants emersed?

Wish I had an emersed set-up!


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello Martin,

I'm already sending a care package to the US (with phytosanitary certificate); crypts from the last ECS meetings also made it to the States and surplus runners seem to get distributed nicely.

Maybe it would be best if you mainly distribute these spare crypts to other countries?

I'll try to post more on the ECS meeting later.


----------



## Martin (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi Kai.

ok, if you're already spreading plants in the US, I will send them to others.

To those who are interested from US, contact Kai to know more.

to others, contact me.


----------

